# ADOPTED-GEORGIA-5-8 Yr. Old, Laddy, TERRIFIED in shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Please contact the shelter - Laddy needs saving. They are saying she is Purebred!!

*https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.327191684041358.77416.242372682523259&type=3&l=e8a159dec3*



*Laddy #5557 Available 8/2/12 Listed as mixed breed Golden retriever female. Senior 5-8 years old 80 pounds. Stray pick up. Douglas County Animal Control. All information listed was either obtained via their intake kennel cards or via observation and best guess. Please take the tim e to come visit these and the other animals available at: Douglas County Animal Control 1755 County Services Road Douglasville, GA 30134 Telephone *

I emld. the Golden Ret. Rescues-read that one of them can't take her because they said she is not purebred-another person said she is. PLEASE, CAN SOMEONE SAVE HER, she is terrified!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grra*

GRRA cannot take her either because they said she is a mix.
Does anyone know of any Senior Rescues in GA, I can email for Laddy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen-

Try contacting GRATEFUL GOLDENS OF THE LOW COUNTRY, maybe they can take her, they take in mixes often.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

SANDY


I EMLD. them, waiting to hear. Praying


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for Laddy!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping for a pretty girl


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm a few hours away in GA and can pull her, but I can't get out there until Monday. Does anyone know any of the rescues or other contacts in the Atlanta area that can get me some more information? My luck with shelters is that they're generally not helpful over the phone, but I can call tomorrow. I don't want to see her euthanized


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Out of curiosity, does she look mixed to anyone else? She looks terribly overweight (hypothyroid maybe?), dirty, and matted, but I can't pick out any non-Golden features on her.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

monarchs_joy said:


> Out of curiosity, does she look mixed to anyone else? She looks terribly overweight (hypothyroid maybe?), dirty, and matted, but I can't pick out any non-Golden features on her.


From the pics and if you can overlook the awful neglected coat and her weight, she looks Golden to me, especially the face. She has some very light feathering on her front paws also. I think her overall body shape (soooo much extra weight) and the fact that her coat should loose about half of its puffiness with extensive brushing/raking/bathing/velocity drying is what throws some people off.

If you can get her out of there it would be wonderful. I have no personal contacts in GA for rescue but will keep looking.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

She looks Golden to me. The light markings suggest a senior but might make someone not familiar with the breed think she is a mix. 

I so hope she can be saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie and Monarch's Joy*

To Thalie and Monarchs Joy

Thank you both for being willing to help.
Was just over on Facebook at this link
*Laddy #5557 | Facebook*to check the latest and RAINBOW CONNECTION said Laddy is being taken to the vet today because she has some swelling on her back and they will update when she is done. As far as I know she still needs a rescue. GRRA and Adopt-a-Golden have said no, and I am still waiting to hear from Grateful Goldens.* I am WORRIED!!!*

*Here is what Rainbow Connections posted 10 hours ago: *

Rainbow Connections We are sharing..She is going to the vet tomorrow as when we were there today she had some swelling on her back side and needs to be evaluated. Will advise once we know .

Everyone remember, the new shelter hours go into effect this week. Closed on Monday..Tuesday noon to 7 PM, Wednesday noon to 5 PM, Thursday noon to 7 PM, Friday noon to 5 PM Saturday 10 AM to 5 PM.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

She has black hair on her ears, appears to be super short, and the highlighting on the face looks to be more than just "going gray". Not to saying she doesn't deserved to be rescued, but it seems like she'd sit in GR rescue for quite awhile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie and Monarch's Joy*

Thalie and Monarch's Joy

This is what Rainbow Connections posted:

https://www.facebook.com/rainbowcon...372682523259&type=1&notif_t=photo_album_reply



Rainbow Connections We are sharing..She is going to the vet tomorrow as when we were there today she had some swelling on her back side and needs to be evaluated. Will advise once we know .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking Facebook*

I keep checking the link on Facebook to see if Laddy is back from the vet yet-she had some swelling on her back.

I KNOW HOW MUCH that poor girl will HATE going back to the shelter!

Never heard back from any other rescues!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

She looks so scared! Does she have a hematoma on her ear? Looks kind of like she does.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PrincessDi*

PrincessDi

Don't know about her ear. They said on Facebook she had some swelling on her back and the Shelter Manager, was taking her to the vet his morning to be looked at. They haven't posted an update on the vet visit yet. 
They are still SEARCHING for a rescue or an adopter for her!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...7 | Facebook&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13444574289671


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor girl. I hope her vet visit went well.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Karen,

I sent her info to several Yahoo rescue groups. Perhaps somebody there will be able to help. I am raking my brain but cannot think of anything else to do right now.

I am keeping my eye on her FB page also, hoping for a "no big deal" vet update.

Still hopeful for her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are some Georgia rescues that are not breed specific:
Angels Among Us Pet Rescue
Georgia Animal Rescue & Defence, Inc.
Atlanta Pet Rescue & Adoption | A no-kill shelter for cats and dogs.
Welcome
SitStay Dog Rescue Directory- Find by State > Georgia (has a whole list)

If they are not in the right area, perhaps they will know another rescue that is.

Wish I had more time to help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thalie*

Thalie

Thank you so much for all you are trying to do for her!!

RAINBOW CONNECTIONS on Facebook is hoping that some Georgia rescue might help her. Lots of Georgia rescues were contacted.


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...7 | Facebook&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13444612110151


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you Thalie and Karen thank you too for all you are doing to help Laddie too.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

*Awww*

She does look terrified...and has that look of "where am I and what's going to happen to me".).. I sure hope someone did not dump her because she was ill. I am waiting on pins and needles also....my heart is way too soft!

...she definitely needs someone to take her on long walks, and tell her how muchh she is loved! ...(and give her carrots for treat,


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I talked with Rainbow Connections today and she's okay. She got nipped in the butt by another dog last week and has some puncture wounds that they treated today. That's why she was vetted. All reports are that she's very sweet, was probably someone's pet at some point, and was picked up as a stray with no microchip. She's not on the list at the moment and they're working hard to find her a forever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Monarch's Joy*

Monarch's Joy

So glad you talked to RAINBOW CONNECTIONS.
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!...372682523259&type=1&notif_t=photo_album_reply

Here is what he posted about Laddy:

Just finished speaking with the shelter supervisor. The Vet checked Laddy this afternoon and found some puncture wounds from a bite from another dog she had been kenneled with previously. There was some infection, but the wounds were flushe
d and antibiotic shots given along with an oral follow up antibiotic. The wounds were concealed in matted fur on her rump, but all that should easily clear now that it has been treated. I will be back at the shelter tomorrow afternoon to check on her again. ~Carl~

Note from Karen: I am SO VERY SORRY that Laddy had to go back to the shelter!!
Hope she finds an adopter or rescue soon!!


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know I heard back from Rainbow Connections and Laddy was adopted to a wonderful home today  Yeah Laddy! I hope they spoil you rotten!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful update-fantastic news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doing the Happy Dance*

:wavey::wavey::heartbeat:heartbeat:You_Rock_:You_Rock_I just saw on Facebook, Rainbow Connections said the Shelter Supervisor called them to tell them that Laddy has been adopted to a wonderful home!
I hope they treat her like a QUEEN AND SPOIL HER ROTTEN!!!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes !!! That is an awesome piece of news.:yipee: I cannot access Facebook (and lots of other things) at work so could not follow until now.

Adopted by a great family is wonderful. She will be so much healthier after a little TLC. Whoever adopted her did a great thing today.:appl:


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Such great news! I was thinking that I was going to have to rescue that sweet golden myself if she was not adopted soon....sad that the kennel must have been so overcrowded that she was bitten...or maybe someone was trying to give her a companion so she was not so terrified... I am sure that she is where she is supposed to be now!


----------

